# first show in spring



## krissy3 (Oct 23, 2008)

I plan to show my yearling filly this spring, it will be her first "real" show. Wondering what to expect for her, I tend to push in the training, so I am asking what you ask of your 2 year olds in their first show. I have the month of Nov. and part of Dec. to train, then can start up again in April , first show is in May. I am thinking if I can just get her to be light when she is in hand with a show halter , and if she learns to trust me and follow my lead then thats all I will ask for her first season. We will start with lots of hiking on the trails... Does this sound reasonable for a yearling? she is a bit forward,independant , and very sure of herself.


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 23, 2008)

What sort of shows are you showing? ASPC breed shows? What breed of pony is she?

Most two year olds are extremely well mannered in the ring. They set their feet, stand well for most of the class, and trot in hand when asked. Yearlings are usually the sillier ones.

Adrea


----------



## Leeana (Oct 23, 2008)

disneyhorse said:


> What sort of shows are you showing? ASPC breed shows? What breed of pony is she?
> Most two year olds are extremely well mannered in the ring. They set their feet, stand well for most of the class, and trot in hand when asked. Yearlings are usually the sillier ones.
> 
> Adrea


That is such the truth, i had a yearling classic filly i showed earlier this year and she just had allot of growing up to do, mentally and physically. Now 5 months later she is a completely different filly, very much more matured in both area's. I love showing yearlings...but some i think just need that time to grow up...


----------



## krissy3 (Oct 24, 2008)

She is an AMHA AMHR reg. black filly. and she is a WIGGLE WORM!!!! But very cute. The shows will be in Holland, Italy Lukmanier pass, Germany and where we live now , Switzerland . I really have no idea what to expect.I would like to start training her in halter obstical , but dont know if she is grown up enough to handle this training . I guess I will just have to see how she reacts to the training. Because she is a wiggely thing I wondered if she isnt ready for obstical training or standing for a long time , I cant imagine her standing for more than 1 min, without fussing.


----------

